# Do outside temp affect the IP?



## micahj02 (Dec 22, 2012)

I was wondering, does the outside temp impact the IT? I have an MES 30" and plan to do my second smoke but am concerned about the cold temps in the air. Should I pull the smoker into the garage to prevent the thing from having to work harder to maintain the desired IT?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 23, 2012)

The MES is insulated but in really cold weather the MES heat coil will work harder. Additionally, you will not want to open the door unless absolutely necessary. What ever temp you plan to smoke at, run the MES up to max temp then load it up and reset to your desired temp. The Garage, if well ventilated, is a good idea for you, although it may save some electricity as well. As far as IT goes, if you maintain the smoker temp at 225*F or higher the amount of time to reach the desired IT will be unchanged..JJ


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 23, 2012)

What's the outside temp?

What you smoking?

I use my MES successfully down to 20°

The element will work a little harder, but it will maintain temp pretty well

I would not bring it into the garage

Todd


----------



## micahj02 (Dec 23, 2012)

Smoking a 7 lbs brisket and the weather is suppose to be low thirties. I am going to pull it into the garage just to be on the safe side.


----------



## thunder lite (Dec 23, 2012)

I did a 9.5lb butt overnight last night. Temps never got out of the single digits above zero. My MES40 is outside on the back patio with some protection for the north wind. I set it for 230 and it seemed to not have a problem keeping at least that temp. Christmas eve will be a better test. Supposed to be single digits below zero and I have to do another butt overnight for Christmas lunch.

Ron


----------



## micahj02 (Dec 23, 2012)

Not suppose to get that low here so I guess all will be well. Thanks, I'll let you know how goes!!!!


----------



## venture (Dec 23, 2012)

As, JJ said, this will not change IT unless your pit temps are not maintained.

Now as to high humidity?  I had a recent strange experience with a stall.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Good luck and good smoking.


----------

